# FRIDAY'S PICS FRIDAY'S PICS



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

Dock is already under water.
Surrounded by blondes and brunettes.
My kids project.
Same.
The night effect. :cheers:


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

*A few this week*

Galveston, East Beach sunrise.
One of the bigger botes Ive seen in the channel. Taken from east beach with a 500mm lens.


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

Those are **** good pictures. You got us off to a good start. B&P


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

My daughter turned 15 yesterday. :help:
My daughter and a friend.
Pic from Co.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

I messed up some how.


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

1)Ready for the dance at Garner
2)Leakey Parade
3)Another day on the river


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Danbury Bull

East Matty Red

Swim Baits

Dounle time

laying up

Student of mine won the Texas State Open last week in Tyler
got his name etched on a trophy forever and a 26,000 check


----------



## txfishon (Jul 17, 2006)

*Place on Rayburn*

We have a 38 foot 4 slide 5th wheel with cover and deck on Rayburn... I leave the Triton at home when we go... Cooking and drinking beer is the reason we have it !!! :dance:


----------



## BillLovesFishin (Oct 7, 2004)

Fayette Co. Bass
Luces Bass
Luces Crappie
Luces foggy sunrise


----------



## JohnAkaB (May 31, 2010)

From Sunday, went on a company trip with my father in-law


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

I just cleaned a bunch of pics off the cell phone this morning. Here's a few completely random:

1. Beer
2. More beer
3. West Texas creepy crawly -- about 9" long (Rusty Millipede?)
4. Dad's buck from last year
5. A little bit windy!


----------



## txfishon (Jul 17, 2006)

*1 more*

Fish in a fish !! 
Cool marsh sunrise !!
The Triton !!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

One of Blue, our rescue Bloodhound. The guy that took these pics is at the dog show every year and used one of Blue's pics on his business card. The 2nd one is Faith with Mom's latest batch of Ragdoll kittens.


----------



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

My lil grandbaby gettin' ready to go swimmin'...is she cute or what???


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

This is one of my sons, and as you can see he has had a hard life.
And then there's my 80 year old mother still trying to make it on guitar hero.


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

RIO- I'M COMING TUBIN WITH YOU MAN!!


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

Me with my new sport fish........I wish. Awesome 122' in length.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Nice boat, Chad. You know you are living the good life when your boat has an engine room door bigger than most houses front door


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

Mont you really have to see that boat in person to appreciate the magnitude of it. I like the matching live wells in the transom. I think the bow thruster has more power than most tow boats. It is also almost 30' wide.


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

looks to have 50' outriggers- nice arm workout setting baits and I bet sargassum is a PITA!


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

Blue Water Breaux said:


> looks to have 50' outriggers- nice arm workout setting baits and I bet sargassum is a PITA!


When you have a 6 man crew who cares? All you have to lift are cold refreshments and reel in fish.


----------



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

*OFFSHORE*

Offshore Matagorda last weekend.


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

I love Friday pics!! Great job everyone.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

How girls tube! :smile:

Hunting them hermits

Very large oyster


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

if only I had an extra $25K laying around...


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

*Tiki Lady Anglers Fishing Tournament*

1. Bubba's Lady Anglers 
2. Red is coming to town
3. Red is home
4. Bubba's Lady Anglers w/Captain Sean 
5. Dale in fishing jail


----------



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

chad said:


> Me with my new sport fish........I wish. Awesome 122' in length.


I wouldn't mind having the skiff on the bow!


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

Hawaii...see if y'all can spot the blooming idiot! It seems that everyone in Hawaii is an Aggie fan...flashin' the "GIG'EM" sign!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Cool pics this week everyone!

Running the ditch Monday morning

From when the creek was full of crabs

Ghostly apparition...it wasn't really there :biggrin:

On the beach

Beautiful site this time of the year


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

I let my 20 month old Grandson have the water hose to play with, and wash his play car off....next thing you know he's chasing his Mom & Granny with the hose...lol.

He also like Shrek...he really, really likes Shrek !


----------



## btreybig (Jul 3, 2008)

Couple of canadians that were around a plant we were surveying in Iowa.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

speckle-catcher said:


> if only I had an extra $25K laying around...


 Is it for sale and if so what is the location?


----------



## Spotted Wadin (Jan 20, 2006)

*Friday pics*

Our little one's first fishing trip.

JM


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

JohnAkaB said:


> From Sunday, went on a company trip with my father in-law


I KNEW YOU WERE ON THIS SITE ! You post some of the same stuff on HI !


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*Vacation*

Our vacation was a working one this year. We just got back from Panama City Beach and the USFA Nationals. Our girls did great finishing 4th in the 10u-A division. We are very proud of them. Got hundreds of pics so here are just a few action shots.

Z

1. Meag loading up.

2. Contact!

3. Warming up.

4. The drop.

5. Bringin it!

6. My oldest two parasailing on one of our days off.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*Went to Houston last weekend*

For my wife's Father's 90th birthday........:brew:

Family shot.
Me, my Dad and my daughter.
FIL and my dad.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

can't take credit for the pcture or the caption, but I did make the poster... this pic is from HI recently and made it to the shark board thanks to Nuclear Fishin


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

My Grandfather was a Budman. Avid collector of bud mugs/steins. When I was visiting Grandma she asked if I wanted some of them. Among his collection, I found this Texas edition mug.




























I also took a set of five lidded steins. Haven't taken pictures of those yet, as well as his tackle box of lures.


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

1.Copper tops
2.Meat Haul-YUM
3.who's is bigger
4.Team at WS
5.WS crazy
6.Championship cupcake leftovers


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

Primer said:


> I wouldn't mind having the skiff on the bow!


Skiff??? heeeelllllll thats a 35' contender :rotfl:


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

1.Momma and our youngest at Ripley's.
2. Our oldest on a school field trip to N.A.S.A. I just know that kid's gonna be a rocket scientist.


----------



## PenMakerWillie (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm the Youth Pastor for Life Church in Round Rock, TX. We had youth camp last week. It was a blast!

1. The girls dressed up for our Bball competition
2. About to go into the night service.
3. Standing with our guy in the slip-n-slide competition
4. Tug-o-war!
5. The whole group


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

1. Got some new socks and shoes
2. Sunrise offshore
3. Wanna kiss
4. Trying out the new socks n shoes


----------



## Lesto (Mar 4, 2005)

*Dinner in France.*



















*Even my daughter (THE most picky eater..) ate three sea snails.*










*At the fish market in Saintes, France.*


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Mont said:


> Nice boat, Chad. You know you are living the good life when your boat has an engine room door bigger than most houses front door


Lol, before I got to your post I said, thats a full size door!


----------



## D.L. (Sep 13, 2007)

Saw that boat in corpus yesterday while we were eating at Joes.... Holy chit that is a bad bote. I think Id actually give the left one for that! I like the confederate flag on the bow too. LOL


chad said:


> Me with my new sport fish........I wish. Awesome 122' in length.


----------



## Bayduck (May 22, 2004)

*DC when's 101 degrees outside*

Great trip !


----------



## TUNNEL HAND (Aug 5, 2009)

*KRUGER NATIONAL PARK - 2010*


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

*South Padre Island pictures*

We took a small vacation to South Padre in June. We all had a blast and we will definetly be going back!!!!


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

A few from my time here in Alaska.


----------



## PenMakerWillie (Nov 5, 2008)

GoFaster, how was it looking out your door to that!


----------



## southtexasreds (Jun 8, 2009)

chad said:


> Me with my new sport fish........I wish. Awesome 122' in length.


That boat's been docked in Corpus for the past two weeks, it is absolutely ridiculous. I have to stare at it out of my office window all day...pure torture.


----------



## southtexasreds (Jun 8, 2009)

View attachment 305203
[/QUOTE]

The ultimate walk of shame


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Mont said:


> One of Blue, our rescue Bloodhound. The guy that took these pics is at the dog show every year and used one of Blue's pics on his business card. The 2nd one is Faith with Mom's latest batch of Ragdoll kittens.


 I remember when you first got Blue. The photo was so cool I even saved it myself. Remember this one? I think it was dated June '09


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

Mont is that the same dog that i drew the picture of ?, if so it sure has grown and now looks like it has a bunch of intelligence in those eyes.
good looking dog.


----------



## BigRoo (Jul 26, 2009)

A few pics. from my weekend trip to Lockhart, San Marcos , and Austin...(July23-25)


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

i guess ill contribute...better late than never


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

what the heck ill throw some in too! the first few are of our dogs, and one of my som pushing me around in walmart!!


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

these are of my puppies and baby girl!!


----------

